# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Δεν υπάρχει διαχείριση σε αυτό το φόρουμ;

## Deleted240217a

Μετανιώνω που μπήκα εδώ μέσα, είναι ένα σάιτ ψυχολογίας και μπαίνει ο καθένας και γράφει τη μ.......κια του! Θα ήταν μια πολύ ωραία ιδέα αν υπήρχε διαχείριση που να σέβεται τα μέλη του σάιτ, αλλά ζητάω πολλά εν έτει 2015 ε; Μπορεί ο καθένας να βρίζει ή να προσβάλλει με τον τρόπο του ασύστολα όποιον θέλει εδώ μέσα; Κατα πόσο αυτό είναι λογικό για ένα σάιτ αυτοβοήθειας;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τι ενοεις οτι μπηκες σε ενα σαιτ ψυχολογιας που ο καθενας γραφει οτι θελει? κ εσενα τι σε νιαζει αυτο? αν σε ενδιεφερε πραγματικα να ψαξεις για απαντησεις σε ερωτηματα θα το ειχες κανει εκτος αυτου θα μπορουσες να μιλησεις με μελη κ να βγαλεις καπια ακρη..

επησης τι σοι σεβασμο θες δηλαδη? να σου στρωνουμε το χαλι για να γραφεις? 

σιγουρα δε θα εψαξες ποτε για τιποτα για αυτο τα λες αυτα... ακομα κ αυτο το θεμα που ανεβασες οτι να ναι ειναι δεν ειναι για να το παρει κανεις στα σοβαρα....

----------


## Deleted240217a

Εσύ τώρα γιατί απαντάς, μυγιάστηκες; Και επιπλέον αν είχες ανατροφή θα ήξερες ότι ο σεβασμός είναι απαραίτητος για να επικοινωνήσουν δύο (ή περισσότερα) άτομα!!!

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν αξιζεις να ανηκεις στο φορουμ αυτο . Ολο τσακωνεσαι με τους παντες . Με μενα , με την μαριποσα , με τον φλοκ , και τωρα με τον Αλεξ .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δεν τα λες σωστά. Το φόρουμ αυτό δεν μου αξίζει εμένα, είμαι για πολύ καλύτερα από την πάρτη σου και όλους τους άλλους που πρώτοι επιτεθήκατε σαν τα κοράκια που βρήκαν λεία!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## φλοκ

> Δεν τα λες σωστά. Το φόρουμ αυτό δεν μου αξίζει εμένα, είμαι για πολύ καλύτερα από την πάρτη σου και όλους τους άλλους που πρώτοι επιτεθήκατε σαν τα κοράκια που βρήκαν λεία!


Συνεχιζω να αγαπαω Pillow και ας με λες κορακι.

----------


## Deleted240217a

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## elis

σου χω καλυτερο καλλιτεχνησ θα πει να μιλασ με σιωπη και ν ακουνε οι αλλοι

----------


## Deleted240217a

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## elis

και να σ προσθεσω εδω οτι ουτε εγω φερομαι καλα στην πιλοου
αλλα επειδη ξερω πωσ ειναι να μη σ φερονται καλα γι αυτο προσπαθω να μη ξεσπαω σε κανενα
οχι οτι τα καταφερνω αλλα τεσπα κι εχω ενα καλο που πιστεψε με ειναι καλο
δε παιρνω τον εαυτο μου στα σοβαρα οτι και να κανω απο το πιο καλο μεχρι την πιο μαλακια
καταβαθοσ ξερω οτι ειμαι ενα τιποτα με μπολικο καθολου

----------


## Deleted240217a

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

elis ακούς κ Σφακιανάκη....? Δεν στο 'χα!

----------


## elis

> Άντε άντε να δούμε πόσα κοράκια θα μαζευτείτε και σ'αυτό και στο άλλο θέμα!!!!!!!! Έλα λοιπόν, μαζευτείτε!!!!!!!!!!!!


πιλοου ηρεμησε εχεισ ξεφυγει κλειστο ακου μουσικη μεχρι να ηρεμησεισ και ξαναελα κι απαντα ηρεμα

----------


## elis

> elis ακούς κ Σφακιανάκη....? Δεν στο 'χα!


μαριποζα βγηκεσ για ψαρεμα εσυ τωρα αλλα εγω θα σ πω αυτο που θεσ να ακουσεισ αποφευγωντασ ολον τον καυγα
γτ βαριεμαι να γραφω ακου λοιπον ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ

----------


## Deleted240217a

> πιλοου ηρεμησε εχεισ ξεφυγει κλειστο ακου μουσικη μεχρι να ηρεμησεισ και ξαναελα κι απαντα ηρεμα


Εσύ ο ίδιος το είπες ότι δεν μου φέρεσαι καλά, τότε πως να σε πάρω στα σοβαρά;

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Τα χάλια εσύ τα έχεις σύμφωνα με έναν ψυχολογικό όρο που λέγεται προβολή, και είναι όταν βλέπεις τα στραβά του εαυτού σου στους άλλους! Εσύ αυτό κάνεις κυρία μου και γελάς με τα χάλια σου, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν είμαι σαν κι εσένα να κοροιδεύω τους άλλους επειδή εγώ είμαι γελοία. Το ότι τσακώνομαι το κάνω για άμυνα, δεν θα κάτσω να με βρίσετε κιόλας και να γίνω τροφή για σχόλια και χλευασμούς, όσο και αν το θέλετε, γι'αυτό θα απαντάω!


Το αν έχω τα χάλια μου ή όχι νομίζω φαίνεται τόσο από το εάν έχω χιούμορ κ εάν αντιδρώ ψύχραιμα, χωρίς να βλέπω παντού συνωμοσίες κ εχθρούς, αλλά κ από τους προβληματισμούς που θέτω. Δε νομίζω να ανέφερα πουθενά ότι έχω προβλήματα με τους άντρες, εσύ το είπες. Δε νομίζω πως είπα ποτέ πως δυσκολεύομαι να ξεπεράσω καταστάσεις ή δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ την απόρριψη, εσύ το είπες. Τα χάλια του τα μαύρα τα έχει όποιος ακούει 1 κουβέντα κ αρπάζεται, γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλο κ κάποια περίεργη ευαίσθητη "χορδή" του πατήθηκε, οπότε εάν αναλογιστώ πως είτε καλοπροαίρετη συμβουλή λάβεις, είτε χιουμοριστικό σχόλιο, περνάς αμέσως στην επίθεση διαστρεβλώνοντας τα πάντα κ εκρήγνυσαι, ε, τότε σαν πολλές "χορδές- θεματάκια" έχεις συσσωρεύσει κ καλά θα κάνεις να το κοιτάξεις κάποια στιγμή......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> πιλοου ηρεμησε εχεισ ξεφυγει κλειστο ακου μουσικη μεχρι να ηρεμησεισ και ξαναελα κι απαντα ηρεμα


δε περαζει το πολυ πολυ να γελασουμε κ λιγο

----------


## ftatl

> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ


σορυ που γινομαι ακυρη στο θρεντ αλλα κι εγω ετσι νιωθω.....

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ



χαχαχαχα δεν με πείθεις αλλά τέσπα.....

----------


## φλοκ

Πιλοου εγω το εστειλα το πριβε. Τωρα εσυ κανεις οτι καταλαβαινεις. Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> σορυ που γινομαι ακυρη στο θρεντ αλλα κι εγω ετσι νιωθω.....


Μια χαρά είσαι, έλα τώρα! Απλά όλοι περνάμε τις φάσεις μας...... Νομίζεις πως κ εγώ κ άλλοι κατά καιρούς δεν έχουμε γίνει 1 με το πάτωμα.....? Απλά κάποια πράγματα κάνουν κύκλο. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να ανατρέψεις την αιτία αυτής της κατάστασης. αυτό βέβαια είναι κ το δύσκολο. Να αλλάξεις αυτό που ευθύνεται για τη δημιουργία όλου αυτού που περνάς.

----------


## Deleted240217a

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## elis

δειχνεται παντωσ ποιοτικο χαρακτηρα με το να μη ξερετε ποτε να σταματησετε
το πραγμα για τουσ φυσιολογικουσ ανθρωπουσ σταματαει οταν ο αλλοσ νευριασει
την κανατε την πλακα οκ συγχαρητηρια γελασαμε αυτο ειναι το ενα
και το αλλο ειναι οτι χαιρομαι που μεσα απο τα γραπτα μου καταλαβεσ οτι ειμαι κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειμαι εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο
για πεσ τι καταλαβεσ;

----------


## Deleted240217a

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

> δειχνεται παντωσ ποιοτικο χαρακτηρα με το να μη ξερετε ποτε να σταματησετε
> το πραγμα για τουσ φυσιολογικουσ ανθρωπουσ σταματαει οταν ο αλλοσ νευριασει
> την κανατε την πλακα οκ συγχαρητηρια γελασαμε αυτο ειναι το ενα
> και το αλλο ειναι οτι χαιρομαι που μεσα απο τα γραπτα μου καταλαβεσ οτι ειμαι κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειμαι εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο
> για πεσ τι καταλαβεσ;


Σε ποιόν αναφέρεσαι, elis;

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.


Ούτε εγώ ούτε κανείς δεν σε χαρακτήρισε κ δεν σε έβρισε, εσύ έχεις βρίσει τους πάντες! Άρα εσύ μειώνεις τον εαυτό σου τόσο με το να αρπάζεσαι κ να παρερμηνεύεις κ το παραμικρό όσο κ με το λεξιλόγιο που χρησιμοποιείς. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε υποβιβάσει εάν εσύ 1η δεν έχεις υποβιβάσει τον εαυτό σου, κ εσύ έχεις εξαντλήσει κάθε περιθώριο για να αναδείξεις επίπεδο πεζοδρομίου. Εμένα όσο κ αν με βρίζεις δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί μου κ γιατί την αξία μου την γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά, το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

Όσο αφορά την τελευταία φράση σου, εξηγεί τέλεια γιατί απολαμβάνεις την απεριόριστη αγάπη, ανοχή, συμπάθεια κ συμπόνια όλων των μελών του forum. Βy the way, κ εγώ σε αγαπάω pilow. Άντε κ καλό σου απόγευμα!

----------


## elis

> Σε ποιόν αναφέρεσαι, elis;


οχι σε σενα στην αλλη που κανει την εξυπνη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εμένα όσο κ αν με βρίζεις δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί μου κ γιατί την αξία μου την γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά,


ναι ετσι ειναι οσοι σκεφτονται σωστα αυτο λενε 

σε οσους ιδρωνει τ αυτι του εκτος οτι ετσι ειναι παντα οι ριγμενοι δε γνωριζουν καν τι θα πει αξια για αυτο κ τους πειραζουν ολα.

----------


## elis

χαιρομαι που ολοι εχουμε επιπεδο και αγαπιομαστε εδω μεσα

----------


## elis

καλο ειναι βεβαια να φαινεται κ το επιπεδο και η ομορφια και η εξυπναδα που κουβαλανε μερικοι
αυτοι που λενε οτι εχουν επιπεδο καλο ειναι να το αοδειξουν μελλοντικα
αυτοι που ειναι ομορφοι ασ μασ δειξουν και κατι περα απο την εμφανιση
για τουσ εξυπνουσ δε μιλαω αυτοι πρεπει να κανουν παπαδεσ εδω μεσα
φιλικα ολα αυτα

----------


## Deleted240217a

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ναι ετσι ειναι οσοι σκεφτονται σωστα αυτο λενε 
> 
> σε οσους ιδρωνει τ αυτι του εκτος οτι ετσι ειναι παντα οι ριγμενοι δε γνωριζουν καν τι θα πει αξια για αυτο κ τους πειραζουν ολα.


Αν εννοείς ότι δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει αξία όχι γιατί δεν αξίζουνε αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρουν την αξία τους, ναι, εγώ έτσι ήμουν αλλά τώρα θ' αλλάξω, όταν βλέπω τι κυκλοφορεί εκεί έξω.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> οχι σε σενα στην αλλη που κανει την εξυπνη


Elis, σ' ευχαριστώ, μετά από τόσα που έχω κάνει για σένα, έκανες το αυτονόητο, να με υποστηρίξεις επειδή έχω δίκιο.

----------


## ftatl

> Μια χαρά είσαι, έλα τώρα! Απλά όλοι περνάμε τις φάσεις μας...... Νομίζεις πως κ εγώ κ άλλοι κατά καιρούς δεν έχουμε γίνει 1 με το πάτωμα.....? Απλά κάποια πράγματα κάνουν κύκλο. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να ανατρέψεις την αιτία αυτής της κατάστασης. αυτό βέβαια είναι κ το δύσκολο. Να αλλάξεις αυτό που ευθύνεται για τη δημιουργία όλου αυτού που περνάς.


μπα εγω δεν περναω φαση μαλλον αφασια, μονο ενα με το πατωμα; και με τον τοιχο και δεν ξερω κι εγω με τι αλλο! τεσπα ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## elis

ενταξει και συ ομωσ πρπει να χαλαρωσεισ λιγο

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ενταξει και συ ομωσ πρπει να χαλαρωσεισ λιγο


Τι να χαλαρώσω ρε elis δεν βλέπεις τι γίνεται;

----------


## iliotropio

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Deleted240217a

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## iliotropio

Ετσι ετσι συνεχισε καλα το πας

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> καλο ειναι βεβαια να φαινεται κ το επιπεδο και η ομορφια και η εξυπναδα που κουβαλανε μερικοι
> αυτοι που λενε οτι εχουν επιπεδο καλο ειναι να το αοδειξουν μελλοντικα
> αυτοι που ειναι ομορφοι ασ μασ δειξουν και κατι περα απο την εμφανιση
> για τουσ εξυπνουσ δε μιλαω αυτοι πρεπει να κανουν παπαδεσ εδω μεσα
> φιλικα ολα αυτα


Αδελφέ Respect, όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Αδελφέ Respect, όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά


Αν αφήνεις υποννοούμενο για μένα να σε ενημερώσω πως κι εσύ κάνεις τον έξυπνο αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν πάλι όχι, αγνόησε το μήνυμά μου.

----------


## victimoffate

Του χρόνου θα είμαι διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας, πιάνει για το φόρουμ ; :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted240217a

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

giati σου διεκοψε απο οτι φαινετε το σοβαρο θεμα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δεν είναι σοβαρό θέμα το ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να βρίζει ελεύθερα και να προσβάλλει τον άλλον χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο όριο;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

*καθολου* ισα ισα ο στοχος συνηθως ειναι οτι πιο καλο υπαρχει... κανεις δε θα εβριζε κατι που δεν αξιζε τιποτα  :Cool:  
τους κακους κανεις δε τους βριζει...  :Cool:

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ότι να 'ναι!

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν είναι σοβαρό θέμα το ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να βρίζει ελεύθερα και να προσβάλλει τον άλλον χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο όριο;



Αγαπητη pillow , προτεινω ανακωχη . Να μην ανταλλαξουμε αλλους χαρακτηρισμους . Σου προσφερω την φιλια μου . Τι λες ?

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Αγαπητη pillow , προτεινω ανακωχη . Να μην ανταλλαξουμε αλλους χαρακτηρισμους . Σου προσφερω την φιλια μου . Τι λες ?


Θα έλεγα ναι, αλλά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ανθρώπους από το ίντερνετ (ούτε από κοντά), οπότε άστο, μπορούμε απλά να μην βριζόμαστε μόνο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Θα έλεγα ναι, αλλά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ανθρώπους από το ίντερνετ (ούτε από κοντά), οπότε άστο, μπορούμε απλά να μην βριζόμαστε μόνο.



Ενταξει , οχι προσβολες λοιπον .

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Αν αφήνεις υποννοούμενο για μένα να σε ενημερώσω πως κι εσύ κάνεις τον έξυπνο αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν πάλι όχι, αγνόησε το μήνυμά μου.


Φίλε pillow δεν έχω να χωρίσω κάτι μαζί σου αλλά δεν νομίζω να μιλήσαμε και ποτέ μεταξύ μας, γνωρίζοντας ήδη από το προηγούμενο σου μήνυμα που με είπες να αγνοήσω την απάντηση σου. Θέλησα να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι το μήνυμα μου είχε να κάνει αποκλειστικά με το τι είπε ο φίλος Ελις και δεν είχε το παραμικρό υπονοούμενο για εσένα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Φίλε pillow δεν έχω να χωρίσω κάτι μαζί σου αλλά δεν νομίζω να μιλήσαμε και ποτέ μεταξύ μας, γνωρίζοντας ήδη από το προηγούμενο σου μήνυμα που με είπες να αγνοήσω την απάντηση σου. Θέλησα να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι το μήνυμα μου είχε να κάνει αποκλειστικά με το τι είπε ο φίλος Ελις και δεν είχε το παραμικρό υπονοούμενο για εσένα.


Εντάξει τότε, αλλά ήταν στο θέμα μου και υπέθεσα ότι πήγαινε σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένα, είτε σε μένα είτε σε κάποιον άλλον.

----------


## Macgyver

Κοπελα ειναι undetermined .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Θα έλεγα ναι, αλλά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ανθρώπους από το ίντερνετ (ούτε από κοντά),


 εγω παντως στο μονο συμπερασμα που καταληξα ειναι οτι για σενα ισχυει αυτο.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Κοπελα ειναι undetermined .


Εντάξει και κοπέλα να είναι, ισχύει ότι είπα παραπάνω

----------


## Macgyver

> Εντάξει και κοπέλα να είναι, ισχύει ότι είπα παραπάνω




Eννοειται , ενημερωτικα το ειπα .

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Να πω και κάτι μιας και πέρασα από το θέμα;

Ο λόγος που μαλώνετε ποιος είναι;

----------


## Macgyver

Pillow , μια ερωτηση , καταλαβαινω να μην εμιστευεσαι ανθρωπους απο ιντερνετ , αλλα απο κοντα γιατι οχι ?

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Ενταξει , οχι προσβολες λοιπον .


Οκ! Βασικά αν δεν είχε γίνει κάτι ίσως γινόμασταν φίλοι αλλά τώρα είμαι πιο επιφυλακτική όπως θα 'ταν ο καθένας στη θέση μου. Τεσπα, δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γιατι μας ξεχασε το καλοκαιρι καλο φθινοπορο

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Eννοειται , ενημερωτικα το ειπα .


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Μαγκ. Άντε κατεύνασε τα πνεύματα λίγο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μαλώνετε ρε παιδιά. Μπορούμε όλοι να συνυπάρξουμε εδώ μέσα....

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> γιατι μας ξεχασε το καλοκαιρι καλο φθινοπορο


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## deus

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.


σοβαρα περιμενεις απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου η απλα τρολλαρεις???
ειχα μερες να μπω και εχω χασει επεισοδια ..! :/

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Να πω και κάτι μιας και πέρασα από το θέμα;
> 
> Ο λόγος που μαλώνετε ποιος είναι;


Γιατί ξεκίνησα να λέω εγώ κάτι για το Macgyver, Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης, ε, ανταλλάξαμε και κανα δυο κουβέντες με το Macgyver και ένιωσα ότι προσβάλλομαι, αλλά η διαχείριση δεν έκανε τίποτα ως συνήθως.

----------


## Macgyver

> Οκ! Βασικά αν δεν είχε γίνει κάτι ίσως γινόμασταν φίλοι αλλά τώρα είμαι πιο επιφυλακτική όπως θα 'ταν ο καθένας στη θέση μου. Τεσπα, δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου.




Ουτε κι εγω εχω , αλλα καμμια φορα στο φορουμ αναβουν τα αιματα , τοχει ο χωρος φαινεται !!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Pillow , μια ερωτηση , καταλαβαινω να μην εμιστευεσαι ανθρωπους απο ιντερνετ , αλλα απο κοντα γιατι οχι ?


Γιατί και από κοντά την έχω πάθει. Μην εμπιστεύεσαι ούτε τον ....... σου λένε κάποιοι, και έχουν δίκιο.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Ουτε κι εγω εχω , αλλα καμμια φορα στο φορουμ αναβουν τα αιματα , τοχει ο χωρος φαινεται !!


Οκ, τότε θα τα πάμε καλά.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Τι εννοείς;


οτι δε βγαινει ακρη για αυτο μη τα παιρνεος ολα σοβαρα..

----------


## Macgyver

> Οκ, τότε θα τα πάμε καλά.




Εμ , δεν υπαρχει λογος να τσακωνομαστε , ολοι εχουμε τα προβληματα μας , μην προσθετουμε κι αλλα .

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Λοιπόν τέκνα μου, είμαι κουρασμένος και άυπνος αλλά επειδή έχω όρεξη σήμερα θα σας βάλω στον ίσιο δρόμο. 

Pillow εφόσον υπάρχει παύση πυρός από τον Μαγκ προτείνω να κάνεις και εσύ το ίδιο....

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Λοιπόν τέκνα μου, είμαι κουρασμένος και άυπνος αλλά επειδή έχω όρεξη σήμερα θα σας βάλω στον ίσιο δρόμο. 
> 
> Pillow εφόσον υπάρχει παύση πυρός από τον Μαγκ προτείνω να κάνεις και εσύ το ίδιο....


Αυτό είπα κι εγώ.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

και το μπόνους,

Pillow η εμπιστοσύνη είναι κάτι που κερδίζεται, το να είσαι επιφυλακτικός είναι σωστό το να μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν είναι απόλυτο, καλό θα ήταν να μάθεις να ξεχωρίζεις του ανθρώπους και από εκεί και πέρα να προχωράς

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

Παιδιά καλησπέρα κι από μένα!

----------


## Macgyver

Γεια σου , jp !.....

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

Κι ένα τραγουδάκι να πάρουμε τα πάνω μας..

----------


## Deleted240217a

Undetermined το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να ξεχωρίζω τους ανθρώπους.
Καλησπέρα jpsunshine.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Undetermined το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να ξεχωρίζω τους ανθρώπους.
> Καλησπέρα jpsunshine.


Υπάρχουν πολλοί χαρακτήρες ανθρώπων, νομίζω ότι δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι, εγώ παραδείγματος χάρη είμαι ένας πληρωμένος δολοφόνος κρυμμένος πίσω από την οθόνη. Αστειεύομαι φυσικά, το θέμα είναι να μην τσουβαλιάζουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα...

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Υπάρχουν πολλοί χαρακτήρες ανθρώπων, νομίζω ότι δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι, εγώ παραδείγματος χάρη είμαι ένας πληρωμένος δολοφόνος κρυμμένος πίσω από την οθόνη. Αστειεύομαι φυσικά, το θέμα είναι να μην τσουβαλιάζουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα...


Αν εσύ είσαι πληρωμένος δολοφόνος κρυμμένος πίσω από την οθόνη εγώ είμαι πληρωμένος δολοφόνος εκεί έξω.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Υπάρχουν πολλοί χαρακτήρες ανθρώπων, νομίζω ότι δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι, εγώ παραδείγματος χάρη είμαι ένας πληρωμένος δολοφόνος κρυμμένος πίσω από την οθόνη. Αστειεύομαι φυσικά, το θέμα είναι να μην τσουβαλιάζουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα...


Κοίταξε, έχουμε κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά, και το ένα είναι ότι είμαστε ασταθείς όλοι, δηλαδή δεν φερόμαστε σε όλους το ίδιο και πάντα το ίδιο στον καθένα, κάποια στιγμή θα στην κάνει ο άλλος ειδικά αν του φέρεσαι καλά, αυτό είναι κοινό μας χαρακτηριστικό και είναι από τη φύση μας, γι'αυτό δεν τσουβαλιάζω, την αλήθεια λέω......

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Αν εσύ είσαι πληρωμένος δολοφόνος κρυμμένος πίσω από την οθόνη εγώ είμαι πληρωμένος δολοφόνος εκεί έξω.


Γνωρίζεις τον Agent 47 γνωστό και ως hitman;

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Κοίταξε, έχουμε κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά, και το ένα είναι ότι είμαστε ασταθείς όλοι, δηλαδή δεν φερόμαστε σε όλους το ίδιο και πάντα το ίδιο στον καθένα, κάποια στιγμή θα στην κάνει ο άλλος ειδικά αν του φέρεσαι καλά, αυτό είναι κοινό μας χαρακτηριστικό και είναι από τη φύση μας, γι'αυτό δεν τσουβαλιάζω, την αλήθεια λέω......


Πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες, είναι το τι ακριβώς θα βγάλεις από τον άλλο, τον κακό του εαυτό η τον καλό; Βλέπεις πόσο ωραία κυλάει τώρα το θέμα; βέβαια είναι λίγο έως αρκετά εκτός αλλά παρόλα αυτά γίνεται ένας καλός διάλογος....

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Γνωρίζεις τον Agent 47 γνωστό και ως hitman;


Ναι man, αυτός μ' ένα πιστόλι που σκότωνε τους πάντες. Πήγαινε σε πάρτυ και καθάριζε ότι έβρισκε, έμπαινε μέσα σε κρεοπωλεία.. σε ρωσικά υποβρύχια.. Τρελός.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Ναι man, αυτός μ' ένα πιστόλι που σκότωνε τους πάντες. Πήγαινε σε πάρτυ και καθάριζε ότι έβρισκε, έμπαινε μέσα σε κρεοπωλεία.. σε ρωσικά υποβρύχια.. Τρελός.


Αυτός ακριβώς, οπότε ξέρεις πως είναι , εγώ λοιπόν καμία σχέση....  :Smile:  Γυρίζεται και 2η ταινία παρεμπιπτόντως

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες, είναι το τι ακριβώς θα βγάλεις από τον άλλο, τον κακό του εαυτό η τον καλό; Βλέπεις πόσο ωραία κυλάει τώρα το θέμα; βέβαια είναι λίγο έως αρκετά εκτός αλλά παρόλα αυτά γίνεται ένας καλός διάλογος....


Και πως βγάζεις τον καλό χαρακτήρα; Δεν πειράζει να είναι εκτός αυτό που συζητάμε αφού είναι εποικοδομητικός ο διάλογος. ; )

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Αυτός ακριβώς, οπότε ξέρεις πως είναι , εγώ λοιπόν καμία σχέση....  Γυρίζεται και 2η ταινία παρεμπιπτόντως


Ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν τρελαίνομαι..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Και πως βγάζεις τον καλό χαρακτήρα; Δεν πειράζει να είναι εκτός αυτό που συζητάμε αφού είναι εποικοδομητικός ο διάλογος.


Πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζω να στο πω, θα πω μονάχα ότι γίνεται, παίζει ρόλο και το αν ταιριάζεις με τον άλλο σαν χαρακτήρας

----------


## Deleted240217a

Να βάλω κι εγώ ένα τραγουδάκι;

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν τρελαίνομαι..


Ούτε και εγώ τόσο απλά ενημερωτικά το είπα!!!!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζω να στο πω, θα πω μονάχα ότι γίνεται, παίζει ρόλο και το αν ταιριάζεις με τον άλλο σαν χαρακτήρας


Οκ. Αλλά μπορείς να το κάνεις συνέχεια αυτό, να βγάζεις τον καλό χαρακτήρα του άλλου ή κάποια στιγμή θα σου γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ αυτό;

----------


## Deleted-member171215

είχα καιρό να συμμετάσχω σε συζήτηση... Έλα για να μαζευόμαστε και άλλοι

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Οκ. Αλλά μπορείς να το κάνεις συνέχεια αυτό, να βγάζεις τον καλό χαρακτήρα του άλλου ή κάποια στιγμή θα σου γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ αυτό;


Όχι σίγουρα θα πέσεις και σε περιπτώσεις που θα γίνεται μαλλιά κουβάρια,αλλά σίγουρα θα βρεις και ανθρώπους που θα ταιριάζετε. Δεν σου έχει τύχει ποτέ;

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Όχι σίγουρα θα πέσεις και σε περιπτώσεις που θα γίνεται μαλλιά κουβάρια,αλλά σίγουρα θα βρεις και ανθρώπους που θα ταιριάζετε. Δεν σου έχει τύχει ποτέ;


Μου είπες τα δύο άκρα, εγώ είμαι κάπου στη μέση. :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Μου είπες τα δύο άκρα, εγώ είμαι κάπου στη μέση.


Αν είσαι στην μέση τότε θα σου είναι πιο εύκολο να βγάζεις κάτι ουδέτερο από τον άλλο!!! Τι ηλικία έχεις;

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Αν είσαι στην μέση τότε θα σου είναι πιο εύκολο να βγάζεις κάτι ουδέτερο από τον άλλο!!! Τι ηλικία έχεις;


Δεν θέλω να αναφέρω τίποτα προσωπικό. Βασικά όταν λέω στη μέση, εννοώ ότι ούτε ταιριάζω με κάποιον ούτε όμως και μαλλιοτραβιέμαι, θα γίνει κάτι στο τέλος που θα μου την φέρει ο άλλος, εκτός και αν πω κάτι εγώ επειδή κάτι με έχει πειράξει και θα πειράξει και τον άλλον αυτό που είπα και θα ξεκόψουμε.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Δεν θέλω να αναφέρω τίποτα προσωπικό. Βασικά όταν λέω στη μέση, εννοώ ότι ούτε ταιριάζω με κάποιον ούτε όμως και μαλλιοτραβιέμαι, θα γίνει κάτι στο τέλος που θα μου την φέρει ο άλλος, εκτός και αν πω κάτι εγώ επειδή κάτι με έχει πειράξει και θα πειράξει και τον άλλον αυτό που είπα και θα ξεκόψουμε.


ΟΚ το σέβομαι αυτό.

Γιατί να γίνει αυτό το κάτι που λες στο τέλος; αυτό είναι που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις (γνώμη μου) Ίσως εκεί να κρύβεται και η αιτία όλου αυτού του προβλήματος

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΟΚ το σέβομαι αυτό.
> 
> Γιατί να γίνει αυτό το κάτι που λες στο τέλος; αυτό είναι που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις (γνώμη μου) Ίσως εκεί να κρύβεται και η αιτία όλου αυτού του προβλήματος


Κοίταξε όσο και να το κάνουμε όλες οι σχέσεις φθείρονται με τον καιρό και τίποτα δεν κρατάει για πάντα. Θα μου πεις, γιατί να κρατάει και τόσο λίγο, μερικούς μήνες ή μερικά χρόνια; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το 'χω σκεφτεί λάθος ίσως, ότι αφού οδηγούμαστε προς το θάνατο ούτως ή άλλως όλα μάταια είναι και οδεύουμε προς την καταστροφή, άρα να καταστραφούμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα ώστε να μην πονέσουμε κιόλας. Ίσως γι'αυτό δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους, έχω βάλει μια φραγή στον εαυτό μου.

----------


## deus

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το 'χω σκεφτεί λάθος ίσως, ότι αφού οδηγούμαστε προς το θάνατο ούτως ή άλλως όλα μάταια είναι και οδεύουμε προς την καταστροφή, άρα να καταστραφούμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα ώστε να μην πονέσουμε κιόλας. Ίσως γι'αυτό δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους, έχω βάλει μια φραγή στον εαυτό μου.


φιλοσοφια ζωης..! ολα ματαια λοιπον...
χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Κοίταξε όσο και να το κάνουμε όλες οι σχέσεις φθείρονται με τον καιρό και τίποτα δεν κρατάει για πάντα. Θα μου πεις, γιατί να κρατάει και τόσο λίγο, μερικούς μήνες ή μερικά χρόνια; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το 'χω σκεφτεί λάθος ίσως, ότι αφού οδηγούμαστε προς το θάνατο ούτως ή άλλως όλα μάταια είναι και οδεύουμε προς την καταστροφή, άρα να καταστραφούμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα ώστε να μην πονέσουμε κιόλας. Ίσως γι'αυτό δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους, έχω βάλει μια φραγή στον εαυτό μου.


Μέχρι στιγμής καλά μου τα πήγαινες , τι απαισιοδοξία είναι δαύτη; Διαφωνώ κάθετα σε αυτό, οι σχέσεις που φθείρονται είναι αυτές που δεν θεωρούνται πετυχημένες σχέσεις. Σε διαβεβαιώ υπάρχουν σχέσεις ανεξίτηλες στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. Αυτό που διακρίνω στα λεγόμενα σου είναι ότι έφαγες πίκρα από προηγούμενη σου σχέση και σου έβγαλε αυτόν τον αρνητισμό στο παρασκήνιο... Δεν είναι κακό, ο καθένας αντιμετωπίζει τα πράγματα με τον δικό του μοναδικό τρόπο και ο καθένας έχει τις δικές του φυσικές άμυνες... Προφανώς δεν έτυχε να γνωρίσεις κάποιον που να σου κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον και ίσως να κάνει μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση απέναντι σου...

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Μέχρι στιγμής καλά μου τα πήγαινες , τι απαισιοδοξία είναι δαύτη; Διαφωνώ κάθετα σε αυτό, οι σχέσεις που φθείρονται είναι αυτές που δεν θεωρούνται πετυχημένες σχέσεις. Σε διαβεβαιώ υπάρχουν σχέσεις ανεξίτηλες στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. Αυτό που διακρίνω στα λεγόμενα σου είναι ότι έφαγε πίκρα από προηγούμενη σου σχέση και σου έβγαλε αυτόν τον αρνητισμό στο παρασκήνιο... Δεν είναι κακό, ο καθένας αντιμετωπίζει τα πράγματα με τον δικό του μοναδικό τρόπο και ο καθένας έχει τις δικές του φυσικές άμυνες... Προφανώς δεν έτυχε να γνωρίσεις κάποιον που να σου κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον και ίσως να κάνει μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση απέναντι σου...


Έχω πολλή απαισιοδοξία, προσπάθησα πολύ να είμαι ήρεμη σήμερα, αλλά η απαισιοδοξία υπάρχει........Έφαγα πίκρα όχι από μία προηγούμενη σχέση, αλλά από πολλές αν όχι από όλες, και ίσως είναι βαθύτερες στο χρόνο πίσω αυτές οι σχέσεις, από όταν πήγαινα σχολείο. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες, αν και δεν μπορώ να τα δω έτσι, και η τελευταία πρόταση ισχύει 100%.

----------


## deus

> Έφαγα πίκρα όχι από μία προηγούμενη σχέση, αλλά από πολλές αν όχι από όλες


σκεφτηκες μηπως καπου κανεις εσυ λαθος και το αποτελεσμα να μην ηταν αυτο που ηθελες απο την εκαστοτε σχεση?

----------


## Deleted240217a

> σκεφτηκες μηπως καπου κανεις εσυ λαθος και το αποτελεσμα να μην ηταν αυτο που ηθελες απο την εκαστοτε σχεση?


Δεν νομίζω ότι έκανα κάπου λάθος, παρά μόνο ότι δεν έβρισκα τα σωστά άτομα. Ίσως είχα και πριν απαισιοδοξία και να μην ήθελα να ζήσω τη ζωή μου και έτσι να μην τα 'βλεπα, ίσως όλοι εκμεταλλεύονται την καλοσύνη μου και την απαισιοδοξία μου, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Έχω πολλή απαισιοδοξία, προσπάθησα πολύ να είμαι ήρεμη σήμερα, αλλά η απαισιοδοξία υπάρχει........Έφαγα πίκρα όχι από μία προηγούμενη σχέση, αλλά από πολλές αν όχι από όλες, και ίσως είναι βαθύτερες στο χρόνο πίσω αυτές οι σχέσεις, από όταν πήγαινα σχολείο. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες, αν και δεν μπορώ να τα δω έτσι, και η τελευταία πρόταση ισχύει 100%.


Εννοείται πως από την παιδική ηλικία υπάρχουν τραύματα που σε στιγματίζουν μέχρι και το τέλος της ζωής σου. Το θέμα είναι να μην τα αφήσεις να γίνουν ανασφάλειες... Όλοι έχουμε φάει ήττες καθ όλη την διάρκεια της ζωής μας και χυλόπιτες και χωρισμούς και μπλέξαμε και με άτομα που ίσως δεν άξιζαν να τα φτύσουμε ΚΑΝ. Η ζωή όμως συνεχίζεται και δεν είναι ένα ευθύς δρόμος, έχεις πολλές διασταυρώσεις και πολλούς δρόμους μέχρι να φτάσεις στον προορισμό σου. Πάνω από όλα να προσπαθείς να είσαι ΖΕΝ

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Δεν νομίζω ότι έκανα κάπου λάθος, παρά μόνο ότι δεν έβρισκα τα σωστά άτομα. Ίσως είχα και πριν απαισιοδοξία και να μην ήθελα να ζήσω τη ζωή μου και έτσι να μην τα 'βλεπα, ίσως όλοι εκμεταλλεύονται την καλοσύνη μου και την απαισιοδοξία μου, δεν ξέρω.


Πολύ μεγάλο λάθος αυτό, όλοι κάνουμε λάθη απλά τις περισσότερες φορές αρνούμαστε να το παραδεχτούμε λόγο του εγωισμού μας..

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Εννοείται πως από την παιδική ηλικία υπάρχουν τραύματα που σε στιγματίζουν μέχρι και το τέλος της ζωής σου. Το θέμα είναι να μην τα αφήσεις να γίνουν ανασφάλειες... Όλοι έχουμε φάει ήττες καθ όλη την διάρκεια της ζωής μας και χυλόπιτες και χωρισμούς και μπλέξαμε και με άτομα που ίσως δεν άξιζαν να τα φτύσουμε ΚΑΝ. Η ζωή όμως συνεχίζεται και δεν είναι ένα ευθύς δρόμος, έχεις πολλές διασταυρώσεις και πολλούς δρόμους μέχρι να φτάσεις στον προορισμό σου. Πάνω από όλα να προσπαθείς να είσαι ΖΕΝ


Εγώ τ' άφησα και έγιναν ανασφάλειες. Είχα πολλά προβλήματα στο σχολείο, δεν θέλω να τα αναφέρω. Άλλο να παθαίνεις κάτι από μικρός και να συνεχίζεται σε όλη τη ζωή σου, και άλλο όταν θα είσαι ενήλικας και θα έχεις ωριμάσει πια και θα έχεις και κανα δυο καλές περιπτώσεις να θυμάσαι. Ο προορισμός ποιός είναι; Ο θάνατος; Τι είναι το ΖΕΝ;

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Πολύ μεγάλο λάθος αυτό, όλοι κάνουμε λάθη απλά τις περισσότερες φορές αρνούμαστε να το παραδεχτούμε λόγο του εγωισμού μας..


Ξέρω τον εαυτό μου, δεν είχα πρόθεση να βλάψω κανένα. Και προσέχω πάντα τις κινήσεις μου. Συνεπώς τι λάθη να έκανα;

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Ξέρω τον εαυτό μου, δεν είχα πρόθεση να βλάψω κανένα. Και προσέχω πάντα τις κινήσεις μου. Συνεπώς τι λάθη να έκανα;


Μπορεί για εσένα να μην φαίνονται σαν λάθη, ο άλλος όμως πως το εκλάμβανε αυτό;

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Εγώ τ' άφησα και έγιναν ανασφάλειες. Είχα πολλά προβλήματα στο σχολείο, δεν θέλω να τα αναφέρω. Άλλο να παθαίνεις κάτι από μικρός και να συνεχίζεται σε όλη τη ζωή σου, και άλλο όταν θα είσαι ενήλικας και θα έχεις ωριμάσει πια και θα έχεις και κανα δυο καλές περιπτώσεις να θυμάσαι. Ο προορισμός ποιός είναι; Ο θάνατος; Τι είναι το ΖΕΝ;


Το ΖΕΝ είναι να είσαι χαλαρός και καθαρός στο μυαλό... Δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρεις κάτι, όλοι κουβαλάμε κάτι από το παρελθόν μας... Καμιά φορά όμως είναι καλό να το αφήνουμε και πίσω. Ο προορισμός δεν είναι ο θάνατος σώνει και καλά, οικογένεια ίσως; Εργασιακό; Το μέλλον είναι κάτι απρόβλεπτο, δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις το τι σου ξημερώνει αύριο

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Μπορεί για εσένα να μην φαίνονται σαν λάθη, ο άλλος όμως πως το εκλάμβανε αυτό;


Ε εντάξει τώρα, δεν πρόδωσα κανέναν ούτε έβλαψα κανέναν, τώρα αν οι άλλοι ή εσύ θέλετε να μου βρείτε κάτι, όλο και κάτι λάθος θα έκανα, αλλά ξέρω τον εαυτό μου και πως αντιδράω, (δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους) και πόσο μάλλον όταν είσαι σε περιβάλλον που δεν θέλουν το καλό σου, άσε, δεν θέλω να πω άλλα.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Ε εντάξει τώρα, δεν πρόδωσα κανέναν ούτε έβλαψα κανέναν, τώρα αν οι άλλοι ή εσύ θέλετε να μου βρείτε κάτι, όλο και κάτι λάθος θα έκανα, αλλά ξέρω τον εαυτό μου και πως αντιδράω, (δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους) και πόσο μάλλον όταν είσαι σε περιβάλλον που δεν θέλουν το καλό σου, άσε, δεν θέλω να πω άλλα.


Μην το παίρνεις στραβά, δεν σου είπα ότι ψάχνω να βρω κάτι που μπορεί να έκανες η να το βγάλω με το ζόρι, αυτό που προσπαθώ να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις είναι ότι ο άλλος μπορεί να το αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά. Δεν έχω κάτι να χωρίσω μαζί σου, προς Θεού διάλογο κάνουμε

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Μην το παίρνεις στραβά, δεν σου είπα ότι ψάχνω να βρω κάτι που μπορεί να έκανες η να το βγάλω με το ζόρι, αυτό που προσπαθώ να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις είναι ότι ο άλλος μπορεί να το αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά. Δεν έχω κάτι να χωρίσω μαζί σου, προς Θεού διάλογο κάνουμε


Μια χαρά, άγια ήμουν μπροστά σε αυτά που μου κάνανε οι άλλοι. Δε νομίζω ότι το αντιλαμβάνονταν διαφορετικά, δεν τους έκανα και τίποτα.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Μια χαρά, άγια ήμουν μπροστά σε αυτά που μου κάνανε οι άλλοι. Δε νομίζω ότι το αντιλαμβάνονταν διαφορετικά, δεν τους έκανα και τίποτα.


Τότε δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω γιαυτό...  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Τότε δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω γιαυτό...


Έχω φερθεί κι εγώ άσχημα σε άτομα που το άξιζαν όμως, αν και το άξιζαν και πολλοί άλλοι αλλά είναι μερικοί που έχουν τόση πολλή κακία και τόσες πολλές άμυνες (εκτός από την επίθεση που κάνουν) που δεν μπορείς να τους πεις κουβέντα θα σε βγάλουνε νοκ άουτ! Είναι αυτοί που είπες πριν ότι δεν αξίζουν ούτε για φτύσιμο.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Έχω φερθεί κι εγώ άσχημα σε άτομα που το άξιζαν όμως, αν και το άξιζαν και πολλοί άλλοι αλλά είναι μερικοί που έχουν τόση πολλή κακία και τόσες πολλές άμυνες (εκτός από την επίθεση που κάνουν) που δεν μπορείς να τους πεις κουβέντα θα σε βγάλουνε νοκ άουτ! Είναι αυτοί που είπες πριν ότι δεν αξίζουν ούτε για φτύσιμο.


Η γνώμη μου ειναι να τους αφήσεις στο παρελθόν και να προχωρήσεις. Σιγά σιγά δεν χρειάζεται να το κανείς αύριο

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Η γνώμη μου ειναι να τους αφήσεις στο παρελθόν και να προχωρήσεις. Σιγά σιγά δεν χρειάζεται να το κανείς αύριο


Μα, να μην τα βλέπω σαν μαθήματα αυτά για να "φυλάγομαι";

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε απλά μερικές φορές Αργούμε να το πάρουμε χαμπάρι

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε απλά μερικές φορές Αργούμε να το πάρουμε χαμπάρι


Τι εννοείς; Τι λάθος έκανα;

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Λάθη , πράξεις , παραδείγματα από προηγούμενες κατΑστασεις όλα αυτά εννοώ

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Η γνώμη μου ειναι να τους αφήσεις στο παρελθόν και να προχωρήσεις. Σιγά σιγά δεν χρειάζεται να το κανείς αύριο


Ολόσωστος!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Λάθη , πράξεις , παραδείγματα από προηγούμενες κατΑστασεις όλα αυτά εννοώ


Οκ. Αλλά είναι και το παρόν χάλια και το μέλλον εμφανίζεται δυσοίωνο έτσι όπως τα βλέπω τα πράγματα που γι'αυτό κατατρέχω στο παρελθόν, να δω τι έφταιξε. Ευχαριστώ για τη συζήτηση που είχαμε, επιτέλους βρέθηκε ένας άνθρωπος να μου δώσει συμβουλές πολιτισμένα!




> Ολόσωστος!


Κοίτα, αυτά δεν συνέβησαν από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη, και τα σκέφτομαι όπως είπα για να καταλάβω τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι και να τον αλλάξω. Οπότε έχει τη χρησιμότητά του κι αυτό, θέλω όμως βοήθεια. Τέτοιες συζητήσεις ίσως βοηθάνε λίγο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

mια χαρα συνενοηστε βλεπω το ελεγα εγω οτι ειναι θεμα σε πιον ανθρωπο μιλας..
καλη συνεχεια τεκνα μου  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> mια χαρα συνενοηστε βλεπω το ελεγα εγω οτι ειναι θεμα σε πιον ανθρωπο μιλας..
> καλη συνεχεια τεκνα μου


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει δείγμα ειρωνίας στο μήνυμα σου

----------


## Deleted240217a

Όπως και να το 'πε έτσι είναι! Μια χαρά τα είπαμε, και χωρίς να έχουμε κάποιον να πετάγεται συνέχεια να μας σπάει τα νεύρα!

----------


## iliotropio

wrooooooooong!!!!!
προς undetermined : ειναι τουλαχιστον 35 -40 , εχει καρφωθει απο αλλο παλαιοτερο θέμα ,κι οχι μονο γι αυτο αλλα και για αλλα!
in your face ! μουαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> wrooooooooong!!!!!
> προς undetermined : ειναι τουλαχιστον 35 -40 , εχει καρφωθει απο αλλο παλαιοτερο θέμα ,κι οχι μονο γι αυτο αλλα και για αλλα!
> in your face ! μουαχαχαχαχαχα


ΛΟΛ ρεεεεεε.....

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

............

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> wrooooooooong!!!!!
> προς undetermined : ειναι τουλαχιστον 35 -40 , εχει καρφωθει απο αλλο παλαιοτερο θέμα ,κι οχι μονο γι αυτο αλλα και για αλλα!
> in your face ! μουαχαχαχαχαχα


Μαν βγάζεις μίσος εναντίον της έτσι; Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.

----------


## Deleted-member171215



----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> wrooooooooong!!!!!
> προς undetermined : ειναι τουλαχιστον 35 -40 , εχει καρφωθει απο αλλο παλαιοτερο θέμα ,κι οχι μονο γι αυτο αλλα και για αλλα!
> in your face ! μουαχαχαχαχαχα


μιλαει το μελος με μολις 22 μηνυματα... εχει και αποψη..

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Μαν βγάζεις μίσος εναντίον της έτσι; Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.





> μιλαει το μελος με μολις 22 μηνυματα... εχει και αποψη..


Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ, δεν το 'χα καταλάβει ότι μιλάει για μένα, πραγματικά δεν έχω τι να πω, το άτομο αυτό βγάζει το άχτι του, αυτό είναι και το επίπεδό του, τα λέει όλα η υπογραφή μου.........

----------


## Macgyver

> Όπως και να το 'πε έτσι είναι! Μια χαρά τα είπαμε, και χωρίς να έχουμε κάποιον να πετάγεται συνέχεια να μας σπάει τα νεύρα!




Αγαπητη pillow , χαιρομαι που βρηκες επιτελους καποιον να συνεννοηθειτε , ο undetermined ειναι εξαιρετικο παιδι , καλοπροαιρετος , εχουμε ανταλλαξει και φωτο , ειναι και νοστιμος !! ( δεν το παω καπου ) . Λυπαμαι για τα χθεσινα , τελικα εισαι καλο παιδι , pillow , ειδα οτι ησουν προθυμη να βοηθησεις την Κυκνο , εκανες καλα και μπηκες στο φορουμ . Δεν θα το μετανιωσεις , πιστευω . 


Iliotropio , κοφτο , εδω ειμαστε για συμπαρασταση , οχι για να τσακωνομαστε , ουτε για εκθετουμε προσωπικα δεδομενα του αλλου .

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Αγαπητη pillow , χαιρομαι που βρηκες επιτελους καποιον να συνεννοηθειτε , ο undetermined ειναι εξαιρετικο παιδι , καλοπροαιρετος , εχουμε ανταλλαξει και φωτο , ειναι και νοστιμος !! ( δεν το παω καπου ) . Λυπαμαι για τα χθεσινα , τελικα εισαι καλο παιδι , pillow , ειδα οτι ησουν προθυμη να βοηθησεις την Κυκνο , εκανες καλα και μπηκες στο φορουμ . Δεν θα το μετανιωσεις , πιστευω . 
> 
> 
> Iliotropio , κοφτο , εδω ειμαστε για συμπαρασταση , οχι για να τσακωνομαστε , ουτε για εκθετουμε προσωπικα δεδομενα του αλλου .


Ε βασικά μόνο με πολύ εξαιρετικά παιδιά μπορώ να συναναστρέφομαι,Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί υπάρχει αμφιβολία για το αν θα πρέπει να μείνω εδώ μέσα, εφόσον οι άλλοι μου επιτεθήκανε πρώτοι........μόνο με σένα έκανα κάτι κι εγώ αλλά με πείραξε που είπες αυτά για τις γυναίκες, τελοσπάντων, παλιά είναι αυτά. Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Ε βασικά μόνο με πολύ εξαιρετικά παιδιά μπορώ να συναναστρέφομαι,Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί υπάρχει αμφιβολία για το αν θα πρέπει να μείνω εδώ μέσα, εφόσον οι άλλοι μου επιτεθήκανε πρώτοι........μόνο με σένα έκανα κάτι κι εγώ αλλά με πείραξε που είπες αυτά για τις γυναίκες, τελοσπάντων, παλιά είναι αυτά. Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


To Lol το έγραψα για το hliotrropio παρόλα αυτα ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει ότι θέλει... Μαγκ σε ευχαριστώ για το κομπλιμέντο

----------


## Deleted240217a

> To Lol το έγραψα για το hliotrropio παρόλα αυτα ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει ότι θέλει... Μαγκ σε ευχαριστώ για το κομπλιμέντο


Τι εννοείς ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει ότι θέλει; Με αυτό που είπα δεν είπα κάτι κακό για σένα, απλώς κάτι που με πείραξε.

----------


## iliotropio

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Αιτιολογία: _Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ_

----------


## iliotropio

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Αιτιολογία: _Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ_

----------


## Deleted240217a

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Αιτιολογία: _Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ_

----------


## iliotropio

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Αιτιολογία: _Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ_

----------


## Deleted240217a

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Αιτιολογία: _Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ_

----------


## iliotropio

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Αιτιολογία: _Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ_

----------


## Deleted240217a

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Αιτιολογία: _Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ_

----------


## φλοκ

Παυση πυρος.

----------


## victimoffate

Έλααα ! Γκρίνια ! Δεν υπάρχει διαχείριση ! Ηρεμήστε τώρα !

----------


## φλοκ

> Έλααα ! Γκρίνια ! Δεν υπάρχει διαχείριση ! Ηρεμήστε τώρα !


Εδω δεν εχει διαχειριση η χωρα χεχε.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@σανφλαουερ απο τα 20 μηνυματα σου τα 15 ηταν για να την πεις στην πιλοου..

----------


## betelgeuse

Κλειδωνω το θεμα για κανα 5λεπτο.

----------


## betelgeuse

Και το ξανανοιγω. . .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## betelgeuse

Pillow , ας μη δινουμε συνεχεια σε ασκοπους καβγαδες.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ωραία τότε να κλειδωθεί το θέμα γιατί πετάγονται όλοι και μου τη λένε.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Καλά τώρα τι να πω για τη διαχείριση. Η άλλη μου είπε 100 φορές ότι έχω επίπεδο πεζοδρομίου στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να την πειράξω, με έβγαλε ότι δεν αξίζω για σχέση και ένα σωρό άλλα χωρίς να με ξέρει, δεν φτάνει που δεν σβήσατε όλα αυτά που έγραψε και υπάρχουν ακόμη, δεν της δώσατε και προειδοποιήσεις. Και από αυτήν ξεκίνησε όλος ο καυγάς. Επίσης δεν δώσατε στο ηλιοτρόπιο παρόλο ότι όπως λέει και η εσωτερική σήψη από τα 22 μηνύματα τα 15 ήταν για να με προσβάλλει. Έλεος!

----------


## betelgeuse

Pillow , ολοι λαβατε προειδοποιησεις.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Οκ, αλλά μερικά μηνύματα δεν τα σβήσατε, όπως στη 2 σελίδα τα #18 και #29. Τα έχετε δει;

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Τι εννοείς ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει ότι θέλει; Με αυτό που είπα δεν είπα κάτι κακό για σένα, απλώς κάτι που με πείραξε.


Καλημέρα, αυτό εννοώ! ότι δεν έκανα κάτι που θα έπρεπε να σε πειράξει, anyway βλέπω είχαμε ενδιαφέρον βράδυ στο θέμα

----------


## Macgyver

Παιδια , καλημερα , σας ριξαν τιποτα ποιντς ? εμενα 4 , για αναρμοστη / επιθετικη συμπεριφορα , και μαλιστα level 2 !!!!!!!!!! δεν φτανει που ηρεμησα τα πνευματα , και εδειξα καλη θεληση , τιμωρηθηκα κι απο πανω . Αμα ηταν απο τοn Αεον ,θα το δεχομουν , αλλα ειναι απο την Μπετ . Σκασιλα μου για 4 ποιντς , αλλα σαν πολυ σοβαρα εχει παρει το ρολο της η Μπετ . 
Μπετ , δεν καταλαβαινεις απο χιουμορ . Ο Αεον ειναι δικαιος , εσυ οχι .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλη θεληση διχνεις σε οσους σε συμπαθουν οι υπολοιποι για να τους αρεσεις πρεπει να κανεις το πιανιστα... 
http://media.tokafi.com/2010/01/Arca...-in-Vienna.jpg
ολοι συμπαθουν το πιανιστα βασικα..  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> καλη θεληση διχνεις σε οσους σε συμπαθουν οι υπολοιποι για να τους αρεσεις πρεπει να κανεις το πιανιστα... 
> http://media.tokafi.com/2010/01/Arca...-in-Vienna.jpg
> ολοι συμπαθουν το πιανιστα βασικα..




Ειναι μια αποψη κι αυτη , Αλεξ .!!!! Απλα δεν ανεχομαι αδικιες .

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Ειναι μια αποψη κι αυτη , Αλεξ .!!!! Απλα δεν ανεχομαι αδικιες .


Νομίζω ότι αυτό έληξε από εχθές Μαγκ, μην δίνεις περισσότερη συνέχεια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι κ αλλιως δε συζηταμε για κατι σοβαρο σε αυτο το θρεντ τον εθιξε ο ενας τον εθιξε ο αλλος τον εθιξε εκινος κ τι εχασε δε μπορω να καταλαβω επεσε το κυρος του μηπως 
αν δε σε νιαζει τι θα πουν οι αλλοι ετσι μετα δε βρισκουν κ κανενα λογο να στην πουν οσο βλεπουν οτι σε πειραζει το κανουν συνεχεια.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν δινω συνεχεια , αλλα εστειλα ενα πμ . στην Μπετ , και ζητω εξηγησεις . Εγω απλως αστειυομουν Νικο , πουθενα δεν εδωσα αφορμη για τιμωριες . Δεν με πειραζουν τα 4 ποιντς , αλλα το αδικο . Εχω να διαπληκτιστω με μελος 5-6 μηνες , δεν το κανω πια .

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Δεν δινω συνεχεια , αλλα εστειλα ενα πμ . στην Μπετ , και ζητω εξηγησεις . Εγω απλως αστειυομουν Νικο , πουθενα δεν εδωσα αφορμη για τιμωριες . Δεν με πειραζουν τα 4 ποιντς , αλλα το αδικο . Εχω να διαπληκτιστω με μελος 5-6 μηνες , δεν το κανω πια .


Εντάξει μην τρελαίνεσαι δεν υπάρχει λόγος

----------


## Macgyver

> Εντάξει μην τρελαίνεσαι δεν υπάρχει λόγος



Φυσικα δεν τρελαινομαι , δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο . Απλως το ειδα σημερα και ειναι ' φρεσκο' .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Εντάξει μην τρελαίνεσαι δεν υπάρχει λόγος


Όχι ότι είναι λόγος να τρελαθεί κανείς φυσικά, εμένα παλιότερα με ενοχλούσε κάπως, πλέον από τότε που κατάλαβα τη "λογική" των points (έχει να κάνει όχι με το περιεχόμενο αυτών που γράφεις, αλλά με το νικ που θεωρεί ότι το αφορούν/προσβλήθηκε κλπ κλπ) δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα, αλλά από πού φαίνονται οι εν λόγω πόντοι που χρεώνουν?

----------


## Macgyver

> δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα, αλλά από πού φαίνονται οι εν λόγω πόντοι που χρεώνουν?




Τα ποιντς ειναι ορατα μονο στον χρηστη στον οποιον επιβληθησαν .

Εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι προσωπικο το θεμα μεταξυ εμου και της betel . Oταν ειχα ' απειλησει ' προ ετους την mnimonio kai remedy , μουριξε ο Aeon 6 ποιντς , και δικαιως . Τωρα ομως 4 ποιντς , γιατι εκανα τον ειρηνοποιο ( και τον χιουμοριστα ) , ειναι καθαρα προσωπικο . Κατι εχει μαζι μου η betel . 
Και υποψιαζομαι τι , αλλα θα το κρατησω για τον εαυτο μου .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Τα ποιντς ειναι ορατα μονο στον χρηστη στον οποιον επιβληθησαν .


Αυτό το ξέρω. Αλλά πού φαίνονται....?

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτό το ξέρω. Αλλά πού φαίνονται....?



Ερχονται σαν μηνυμα , αλλα απο την διαχειρηση .

----------


## iliotropio

με τουτα και με εκεινα ,απαντηθηκε και το "ερωτημα" του thread.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Στο προφίλ σου στις επιλογές/ προειδοποιήσεις

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

.... περίεργο αλλά κ πάλι δεν βλέπω κάτι. anyway..... πάντως όντως ναι, αφού ειπώθηκαν όλα τα άσχετα, απαντήθηκε κ το ερώτημα του thread!

----------


## Macgyver

> .... περίεργο αλλά κ πάλι δεν βλέπω κάτι. anyway..... πάντως όντως ναι, αφού ειπώθηκαν όλα τα άσχετα, απαντήθηκε κ το ερώτημα του thread!



Οι 4 βαθμοι ειναι για ενα μηνα , δλδ ουσιαστικα τιποτα , αλλα δεν ανεχομαι την μεροληψια , ξερω οτι η Μπετ , δεν με ' παει ' .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Οι 4 βαθμοι ειναι για ενα μηνα , δλδ ουσιαστικα τιποτα , αλλα δεν ανεχομαι την μεροληψια , ξερω οτι η Μπετ , δεν με ' παει ' .


...... εξαρτάται τόσο από το πόσο σημαντικό θεωρείς αυτό το χώρο για εσένα κ από το κατά πόσο θεωρείς ότι 1 νικ σε αντιπροσωπεύει ως άνθρωπο, ώστε να μην ανέχεσαι αδικίες κ προσβολές αλλά κ να μην μειώνεις κ εσύ τον εαυτό σου, όσο κ κ πώς οριοθετείς πολλές έννοιες από την "μεροληψία" κ την "αδικία" μέχρι......... Αυτό είναι θέμα του καθενός.

Προσωπικά, δεν θεωρώ ότι παίρνω αυτό το χώρο ιδιαίτερα στα σοβαρά (παλιότερα είχα ασχοληθεί παραπάνω), ώστε να αναλωθώ στο αν πήρα 4 points ή 14. Μένω όσο μένω κ γράφω όσο γράφω. Από εκεί κ πέρα, χωρίς να αποκλείω ότι κ από κοντά έχω γνωρίσει ευχάριστους ανθρώπους μέσω αυτού του χώρου (μάλιστα με 2 γίναμε κ φίλες) ή είχα ή κ διατηρώ μια ωραία επικοινωνία, όλα τα άλλα τα βρίσκω περιττά γιατί πολύ απλά η ζωή είναι εκεί έξω. Αλλά είτε πρόκειται για πραγματικό είτε για διαδικτυακό χώρο, αν ήταν να αποχωρούσα από οπουδήποτε έβλεπα έλλειψη αξιοπρέπειας, με αηδίαζε κάτι, έπεφτα σε κρούσματα μεροληψίας, μου την έδινε η απεριόριστη βλακεία κλπ κλπ, ζήτημα θα' ταν αν επισκεπτόμουν 2 χώρους όλους κ όλους, cyber or not. That' s life and it's not perfect at all. Κ το fb έχει τα τρωτά του, τί σημαίνει αυτό, ότι δεν θα μπω ή δεν θα πιάσω κουβέντα στο fb....? Μια χαρά θα μπω, απλά θα προσπεράσω ότι θεωρώ κακόγουστο ή γελοίο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Προσωπικά, δεν θεωρώ ότι παίρνω αυτό το χώρο ιδιαίτερα στα σοβαρά (παλιότερα είχα ασχοληθεί παραπάνω), ώστε να αναλωθώ στο αν πήρα 4 points ή 14. Μένω όσο μένω κ γράφω όσο γράφω. Από εκεί κ πέρα, χωρίς να αποκλείω ότι κ από κοντά έχω γνωρίσει ευχάριστους ανθρώπους μέσω αυτού του χώρου (μάλιστα με 2 γίναμε κ φίλες) ή είχα ή κ διατηρώ μια ωραία επικοινωνία, όλα τα άλλα τα βρίσκω περιττά γιατί πολύ απλά η ζωή είναι εκεί έξω. .



Σωστο ειναι αυτο , αλλα ειμαι ο ανθρωπος της ' μιας μερας ' οπως εχω πει . Σημερα το ειδα , ενοχληθηκα , αυριο θα τοχω ξεχασει εντελως ! τι αυριο , το βραδακι !!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ρε παιδια πως καταλαβαινετε οτι πηρατε γουορνινγκ???

----------


## Macgyver

Θα κανεις αριστερο κλικ στο ' Ρυθμισεις ' , στο προφιλ σου και θα φανει .

----------


## PAPA

τι έγινε εδώ?? πολλές προειδοποιήσεις μαζεμένες! Κι εγώ πήρα προειδοποίηση γιατί αναφέρθηκα σε ένα φάρμακο για το στομάχι σε άλλο θέμα. Στο μεταξύ δεν είχα ιδέα τι είναι προειδοποιήσεις!

----------


## PAPA

Και γενικά βρε παιδιά δεν είναι ωραίο να βρίζετε! Δεν υπάρχει λόγος! Εγώ ζήτησα διαγραφή λογ/σμού, νόμιζα ότι μπορούσα μόνη μου να το κάνω αλλά δεν γίνεται1
Τελικά έπρεπε να είχα διαβάσει τους όρους

----------


## Macgyver

Δημητρα , καλησπερα , τοχα παθει κι εγω αυτο !!! απο τοτε , αν θες να συστησεις καποιο φαρμακο , δεν λες παρε αυτο , αλλα λες ' εγω παιρνω αυτο , και βλεπω αποτελεσμα ' δλδ υποκρισιες και μπουρδες !! 


Μην ανοιγεις πληγες με τις βρισιες , δεν εβρισε κανεις , απλως οξυνθηκαν λιγο τα πνευματα !!! διολου ασυνηθιστο για το φορουμ , αλλα μια moderator ( ερασιτεχνης ) δεν χαμπαριαζει απο χιουμορ .

----------


## PAPA

ΟΚ Αλλαγή θέματος. Έχω ένα φοβερό πονόδοντο

----------


## φλοκ

> ΟΚ Αλλαγή θέματος. Έχω ένα φοβερό πονόδοντο


Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου. Απαλευτος ειναι οποτε βαλε κανενα ουζο και αν δεν κανει δουλεια κατεβασε ολο το μπουκαλι.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## betelgeuse

Macgyver , μιας και μου απευθυνεσαι δημοσια , θα σου απαντησω και εγω δημοσια. Η προειδοποιηση που ελαβες δεν αφορουσε αυτο εδω το θεμα , αλλα αυτο (κλικ). Στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα διεγραψα 5 σελιδες , οι οποιες περιειχαν μονο ασχετα μηνυματα τα οποια μετετρεπαν το θεμα flame war. Δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο μαζι σου, ουτε με κανενα αλλο μελος του φορουμ.

Παπα, η διαγραφη σε γενικες γραμμες δεν επιτρεπεται , αλλα αν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος στειλε εδω [email protected] .

Μαριποζα , τα points μπαινουν αναλογα με αυτα που γραφεις και οχι επειδη το ζητα καποιο μελος.

----------


## PAPA

> Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου. Απαλευτος ειναι οποτε βαλε κανενα ουζο και αν δεν κανει δουλεια κατεβασε ολο το μπουκαλι.


χαχαχα!! Ούζο ε?? Τσίπουρο έχω, κάνει???

----------


## φλοκ

> χαχαχα!! Ούζο ε?? Τσίπουρο έχω, κάνει???


Ακομη καλυτερα. Πιο καθαρο. Καλο μεθυσι Παπα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver , μιας και μου απευθυνεσαι δημοσια , θα σου απαντησω και εγω δημοσια. Η προειδοποιηση που ελαβες δεν αφορουσε αυτο εδω το θεμα , αλλα αυτο (κλικ). Στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα διεγραψα 5 σελιδες , οι οποιες περιειχαν μονο ασχετα μηνυματα τα οποια μετετρεπαν το θεμα flame war. Δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο μαζι σου, ουτε με κανενα αλλο μελος του φορουμ.
> 
> ς.



Μπετ , ουτε εγω εχω κατι μαζι σου . Το χθες ειναι χθες , και το σημερα ειναι σημερα . Σημερα τα ξεχασα ολα !! φροντιζω να μην διατηρω αρνητικες σκεψεις για οποιονδηποτε και οτιδηποτε , με φθειρει . Δεν εχω διαθεση να δωσω συνεχεια , θεωρω το θεμα ληξαν . Φιλικα .

ΥΓ . εκανα κλικ εκει που μου ειπες , αλλα λειπουν σελιδες . Οποτε και παλι δεν με διαφωτησες που εκανα φαουλ , αλλα , αστο , παει , τελειωσε .
Αγαπη και καλη καρδια !

----------


## δελφίνι

> Τα ποιντς ειναι ορατα μονο στον χρηστη στον οποιον επιβληθησαν .
> 
> Εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι προσωπικο το θεμα μεταξυ εμου και της betel . Oταν ειχα ' απειλησει ' προ ετους την mnimonio kai remedy , μουριξε ο Aeon 6 ποιντς , και δικαιως . Τωρα ομως 4 ποιντς , γιατι εκανα τον ειρηνοποιο ( και τον χιουμοριστα ) , ειναι καθαρα προσωπικο . Κατι εχει μαζι μου η betel . 
> Και υποψιαζομαι τι , αλλα θα το κρατησω για τον εαυτο μου .


Για αυτό πήρε διαγραφή το mnimonio επειδή την είχες απειλήσει; χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Macgyver

> Για αυτό πήρε διαγραφή το mnimonio επειδή την είχες απειλήσει; χαχαχαχαχα




Κανεις και χιουμορ , ε Ολγα ? καλο αυτο , δειχνει οτι εισαι καλοδιαθετη ( και το δεχομαι απο σενα το χιουμορ , γιατι ξερω οτι εισαι καλοπροαιρετη , κι ας εκλεψες τον φιλο της φιλης σου , προ αμνημονευτων !! ) . Ηταν η εποχη που τσακωνομουν με πολλα μελη του φορουμ , και καπου ' ξεφυγα ' και εγραψα μερικα χαζα !! μετα ομως γιναμε ' φιλοι ' , την συμπαθησα και νομιζω οτι και αυτη με συμπαθουσε . Καλο παιδι ειναι .

----------


## δελφίνι

> Κανεις και χιουμορ , ε Ολγα ? καλο αυτο , δειχνει οτι εισαι καλοδιαθετη ( και το δεχομαι απο σενα το χιουμορ , γιατι ξερω οτι εισαι καλοπροαιρετη , κι ας εκλεψες τον φιλο της φιλης σου , προ αμνημονευτων !! ) . Ηταν η εποχη που τσακωνομουν με πολλα μελη του φορουμ , και καπου ' ξεφυγα ' και εγραψα μερικα χαζα !! μετα ομως γιναμε ' φιλοι ' , την συμπαθησα και νομιζω οτι και αυτη με συμπαθουσε . Καλο παιδι ειναι .


Έλα μωρέ που το θυμήθηκες αυτό με τον φίλο της φίλης μου; Δεν αξίζει να το συζητάμε μετά από τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## Macgyver

> Έλα μωρέ που το θυμήθηκες αυτό με τον φίλο της φίλης μου; Δεν αξίζει να το συζητάμε μετά από τόσα χρόνια...




Μα εσυ ανοιγεις το θεμα καθε λιγο και λιγακι , δεν ηθελα να σε θιξω .


Α , Ολγα , εχεις πει οτι εχεις σπουδασει παιδαγωγικη , ε ? η ανηψια μου , θελει να σπουδασει το ιδιο , και επιασε 13.100 μορια χθες ( το μαθαμε ) , εχει ελπιδες για να μπει καπου ? τι εναλλακτικες εχει ? θελει λεει να ξαναδωσει , που το βρισκω τρελο , αμα δεν πηγε καλα φετος , γιατι να παει του χρονου ?

----------


## δελφίνι

> Μα εσυ ανοιγεις το θεμα καθε λιγο και λιγακι , δεν ηθελα να σε θιξω .



Όχι δεν παρεξηγήθηκα κ εγώ λάθος κάνω που το συζητάω.

----------


## 66psy

> Μα εσυ ανοιγεις το θεμα καθε λιγο και λιγακι , δεν ηθελα να σε θιξω .
> 
> 
> Α , Ολγα , εχεις πει οτι εχεις σπουδασει παιδαγωγικη , ε ? η ανηψια μου , θελει να σπουδασει το ιδιο , και επιασε 13.100 μορια χθες ( το μαθαμε ) , εχει ελπιδες για να μπει καπου ? τι εναλλακτικες εχει ? θελει λεει να ξαναδωσει , που το βρισκω τρελο , αμα δεν πηγε καλα φετος , γιατι να παει του χρονου ?


ρε μαγκ αυτο δεν εχει λογικη!
πολλα παιδια αποφασιζουν να ξαναδωσουν και πετυχαινουν την δευτερη φορα.
αν και κατι τετοιο απαιτει τρομερες αντοχες.
φετος θα πεσουν οι βασεις παντως, αλλα θεωρητικη γενικως παιζει πτωση το πολυ 600-700. παραπανω ειναι πολυ σπανιο.

----------


## Macgyver

> ρε μαγκ αυτο δεν εχει λογικη!
> πολλα παιδια αποφασιζουν να ξαναδωσουν και πετυχαινουν την δευτερη φορα.
> αν και κατι τετοιο απαιτει τρομερες αντοχες.
> φετος θα πεσουν οι βασεις παντως, αλλα θεωρητικη γενικως παιζει πτωση το πολυ 600-700. παραπανω ειναι πολυ σπανιο.


Σευχαριστω για την απαντηση , psy . Mε καθησυχασες καπως .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Μαριποζα , τα points μπαινουν αναλογα με αυτα που γραφεις και οχι επειδη το ζητα καποιο μελος.


Κοίτα το θέμα δεν είναι τα points μόνο (δεν είδα να έχω εκτός κ αν έχω κ δεν το είδα) αλλά κ αυτά που σβήνονται. Κ δεν είναι θέμα αδικίας ή μεροληψίας, καλώς ή κακώς δεν είναι η ζωή δίκαιη, απλά δεν μου αρέσει να με κοροϊδεύουν στα μούτρα μου. Προτιμώ να μου πεις ειλικρινά ότι "δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες, Διαχείριση είμαι κ ό,τι γουστάρω κάνω", παρά αυτή επιλεκτικότητα, που ώρες- ώρες δεν κρατιούνται ούτε τα στοιχειώδη προσχήματα, υπό την επίφαση ότι εφαρμόζονται κάποιοι κοινοί κανονισμοί.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

aν ενα πραγμα δεν αξιζε δε θα συνεβαινε κ τιποτα αδικο σ αυτο..
ο μονος κανονισμος για να μη συμβαινει τιποτα αδικο ειναι να μην εισαι ο εαυτος σου.

----------


## Macgyver

> Κοίτα το θέμα δεν είναι τα points μόνο (δεν είδα να έχω εκτός κ αν έχω κ δεν το είδα) αλλά κ αυτά που σβήνονται. Κ δεν είναι θέμα αδικίας ή μεροληψίας, καλώς ή κακώς δεν είναι η ζωή δίκαιη, απλά δεν μου αρέσει να με κοροϊδεύουν στα μούτρα μου. Προτιμώ να μου πεις ειλικρινά ότι "δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες, Διαχείριση είμαι κ ό,τι γουστάρω κάνω", παρά αυτή επιλεκτικότητα, που ώρες- ώρες δεν κρατιούνται ούτε τα στοιχειώδη προσχήματα, υπό την επίφαση ότι εφαρμόζονται κάποιοι κοινοί κανονισμοί.....


Σωστηηηηηηηηηη !! αλλα ποιος ασχολειται τωρα . Εγω ποτε δεν εμαθα τι στο διαολο εγραψα , αφου σβηστηκαν πολυ κακως οι σελιδες ( αν θελουμε ναμαστε δικαιοι , μου λες , κυριε , εγραψες αυτο κι αυτο , οποτε τιμωρεισαι ) . Χου κερς .

----------


## Remedy

> Έλα μωρέ που το θυμήθηκες αυτό με τον φίλο της φίλης μου; Δεν αξίζει να το συζητάμε μετά από τόσα χρόνια...


αυτο πρεπει να γινει πιν στο φορουμ, μπαινοντας, δεξια...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Macgyver

> αυτο πρεπει να γινει πιν στο φορουμ, μπαινοντας, δεξια...




Πιν , ε ? καλο !!

----------


## Aeon

> απλά δεν μου αρέσει να με κοροϊδεύουν στα μούτρα μου. Προτιμώ να μου πεις ειλικρινά ότι "δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες, Διαχείριση είμαι κ ό,τι γουστάρω κάνω", παρά αυτή επιλεκτικότητα, που ώρες- ώρες δεν κρατιούνται ούτε τα στοιχειώδη προσχήματα, υπό την επίφαση ότι εφαρμόζονται κάποιοι κοινοί κανονισμοί.....


Εάν σε κοροϊδεύαμε στα μούτρα σου, εάν δεν υπήρχαν κανόνες, εάν ότι γουστάραμε κάνουμε, υποθέτω τώρα δεν θα ήσουν σε αυτό το φόρουμ, με τόσες συγκρούσεις στις οποίες έχεις εμπλακεί.
Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, αυτή η γκρίνια για την άδικη διαχείριση καθώς και διάφορα μηνύματα σου, δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά, ιδιαίτερα προσβλητικά προς την ομάδα της διαχείρισης, συνολικά και ατομικά, αν λαμβάνονταν υπόψιν, προφανώς δεν θα ήσουν σήμερα στο φόρουμ, άνετα να ξανα- επιτίθεσαι προς τη διαχείριση.

Με τον ίδιο ζήλο λοιπόν που δεν δέχεσαι να σε προσβάλουν, με τον ίδιο ζήλο, φρόντισε σε παρακαλώ να μην προσβάλλεις τους ανθρώπους της διαχείρισης.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Α , Ολγα , εχεις πει οτι εχεις σπουδασει παιδαγωγικη , ε ? η ανηψια μου , θελει να σπουδασει το ιδιο , και επιασε 13.100 μορια χθες ( το μαθαμε ) , εχει ελπιδες για να μπει καπου ? τι εναλλακτικες εχει ? θελει λεει να ξαναδωσει , που το βρισκω τρελο , αμα δεν πηγε καλα φετος , γιατι να παει του χρονου ?



Το παιδαγωγικό θέλει 16.000 μόρια και πάνω δεν νομίζω να μπαίνει με 13.000 ίσως καμιά νοσηλευτική , βρεφονηπιοκόμος να μπαίνει.... για αυτό θέλει να ξαναδώσει! Φέτος ήτανε πολύ δύσκολα τα θέματα. Και εγώ με τόσα μόρια μπήκα στην νοσηλευτική!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Εάν σε κοροϊδεύαμε στα μούτρα σου, εάν δεν υπήρχαν κανόνες, εάν ότι γουστάραμε κάνουμε, υποθέτω τώρα δεν θα ήσουν σε αυτό το φόρουμ, με τόσες συγκρούσεις στις οποίες έχεις εμπλακεί.
> Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, αυτή η γκρίνια για την άδικη διαχείριση καθώς και διάφορα μηνύματα σου, δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά, ιδιαίτερα προσβλητικά προς την ομάδα της διαχείρισης, συνολικά και ατομικά, αν λαμβάνονταν υπόψιν, προφανώς δεν θα ήσουν σήμερα στο φόρουμ, άνετα να ξανα- επιτίθεσαι προς τη διαχείριση.
> 
> Με τον ίδιο ζήλο λοιπόν που δεν δέχεσαι να σε προσβάλουν, με τον ίδιο ζήλο, φρόντισε σε παρακαλώ να μην προσβάλλεις τους ανθρώπους της διαχείρισης.


 Τότε μου εξηγείς πολύ απλά γιατί υπάρχει πχ (τα παραδείγματα είναι άπειρα, αλλά ποιός μπορεί να τα καταγράψει 1-1, εκτός κ αν δεν έχει στη ζωή του κάτι να κάνει) ποστ που εξευτελίζει κ μάλιστα ψευδέστατα, προσβάλλει κ διασύρει κάποιο μέλος του forum (καλά, τα κηρύγματα εναντίον του μέλους αυτού είναι άπειρα....), στο ίδιο κείμενο συνεχίζει να επιτίθεται πάλι σε άλλο μέλος, δηλ. εμένα, για χιλιοστή φορά να με αναφέρει ως άντρα κ ως Τόμχετ (αν είμαι στο κάτω- κάτω ως διαχειριστής θα το ξέρεις, κάνε με ban να τελειώνουμε), το κατεβατό αυτό να μένει ανέπαφο, κ να σβήνεται το δικό μου ποστ, που λέει απλά να μη συνεχίσει γιατί όσο συνεχίζει το εν λόγω μέλος, τόσο επιβαρύνει τη θέση του κ αν θέλει να μας θάψει ας πάει στην ενότητα "τί σκέφτεστε", (δεν είναι ανάγκη να χαλάει με άσχετο κατεβατά το thread του μέλους που ξεκίνησε θέτοντας 1 προβληματισμό της κ κατέληξε να μην μπορεί να βγάλει συμπέρασμα από πού προέκυψε όλος αυτός ο πανικός)........?

Επίσης σε καυγάδες έχουν εμπλακεί έστω κ άθελα τους οι περισσότεροι, δεν θεωρώ ότι συγκρούσεις με 3 άτομα είναι τόοοοοοοοοοσες πολλές πια.
Κ ακόμη, 4-5 μυν. έχω στείλει στη διαχείριση, κ αν εξαιρέσω το μοναδικό πρόσφατο, που δεν το λες κ ευγενικό, αγενές πάντως δεν είναι, τα 3-4 παλαιότερα πρώτα ήταν "με το σεις κ με το σας" (αν θες ρίξε 1 ματιά, ούτε πολλά ήταν κ σε ό,τι αφορά το ύφος, ούτε στον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας τόσα "ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων" κ "συγγνώμη για την ενόχληση" δεν θα έγραφα........), κ ας είχε χρειαστεί 1-2 να τα ξαναστείλω γιατί δεν είχα λάβει κ καμία απάντηση, τουλάχιστον κ όσες φορές είχα απευθυνθεί στη betel, ως moderator κάποιων ενοτήτων, το μόνο που είχα εισπράξει ήταν επιδεικτική αδιαφορία.. Κ στο κάτω - κάτω, οκ, ξέρω ότι με τόσες χιλιάδες ποστ δεν είστε θεοί να τα τσεκάρετε όλα 1 προς 1, όταν όμως πάνω στο ίδιο thread κ πάνω στην ίδια συζήτηση κάποιο μέλος προσβάλλει κ επιτίθεται ακατάπαυστα, τα κείμενά του μένουν σχεδόν όλα απείρακτα κ σβήνεται κ το "κιχ" που θα πει κάποιος κατά του, είναι πιστεύω φύσει αδύνατον να μην δημιουργηθούν τέτοιου είδους εντυπώσεις. Αυτά.

----------


## Macgyver

> Το παιδαγωγικό θέλει 16.000 μόρια και πάνω δεν νομίζω να μπαίνει με 13.000 ίσως καμιά νοσηλευτική , βρεφονηπιοκόμος να μπαίνει.... για αυτό θέλει να ξαναδώσει! Φέτος ήτανε πολύ δύσκολα τα θέματα. Και εγώ με τόσα μόρια μπήκα στην νοσηλευτική!



Oλγα , σευχαριστω πολυ πολυ !!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Oλγα , σευχαριστω πολυ πολυ !!


Τίποτα! Πάντως μπορεί να πέσουνε οι βάσεις στις σχολές φέτος λόγω του ότι ήτανε δύσκολα τα θέματα και δεν γράψανε καλά τα παιδιά και να περνάει κανένα παιδαγωγικό εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης και Αθήνας ίσως Φλώρινα.

----------


## marian_m

Για μια ακόμη φορά το "θέμα-εγγύηση" για πολλές σελίδες!
Το "δεν υπάρχει διαχείριση" μου θυμίζει το άλλο κλισέ "δεν υπάρχει κράτος".
Δεν υπάρχει κράτος μόνο όταν οι άλλοι παρκάρουν παράνομα, βρωμίζουν τις παραλίες, δεν κόβουν αποδείξεις.
Όταν το κάνουμε εμείς, έχουμε πάντα μια πολύ καλή δικαιολογία.
Γιατί, εμείς δεν είμαστε σαν τους άλλους, τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε.

Πάντως, αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω το εξής οξύμωρο.
Πώς γίνεται κάποια μέλη που ενώ από τη μία δηλώνουν ότι ελάχιστα τους ενδιαφέρει τι γράφεται γι' αυτούς στο φόρουμ, ότι "πρόκειται απλώς για ένα φόρουμ" που καθόλου δεν επηρεάζει την ζωή τους, πώς γίνεται λοιπόν αυτά τα μέλη να αφιερώνουν χρόνο στέλνοντας κάθε τόσο μηνύματα στη διαχείριση για μεροληπτική μεταχείριση;
Πώς γίνεται να βρίζουν συνεχώς κάτι στο οποίο, όπως φαίνεται, με μεγάλο πάθος συμμετέχουν και η εμπλοκή τους σε διαδικτυακούς καυγάδες καθόλου δεν τους αφήνει ανεπηρέαστους;
Μήπως κοροϊδεύουν τελικά τον εαυτό τους;

----------


## Deleted240217a

Εσύ τώρα τι παριστάνεις; Την έξυπνη;

----------


## marian_m

> Εσύ τώρα τι παριστάνεις; Την έξυπνη;


Ευτυχώς για μένα δεν χρειάζεται να την παραστήσω, είμαι έξυπνη!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Εσύ πάντως, σίγουρα παριστάνεις την επιθετική κι αυτό σου θολώνει το μυαλό!
Αν όχι, ίσως καταλάβαινες ότι το παραπάνω μήνυμα μπορεί και να μην αναφέρεται σε σένα.
Έχω δε, την εντύπωση, πως οτιδήποτε αρνητικό και να ανέφερα, θα το έπαιρνες προσωπικά!
Relax, φαίνεται πως είσαι στην τσίτα!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

...... το ποιός γράφει "πολλά" μηνύματα στη Διαχείριση, ποιός στέλνει κατεβατά κ ωρύεται με συνεχείς αναφορές κ ποιός βρίζει, άστο να το ξέρει η Διαχείριση η ίδια. Εγώ απάντησα δημόσια στη Διαχείριση κ για τα όσα μυνήματα είχα στείλει κ για το ύφος στο οποίο ήταν γραμμένα, αλλά δε θυμάμαι να με διέψευσε κανείς. Κ σε ό,τι αφορά τους καυγάδες, επειδή βλέπω ότι έχεις κάνει copy- paste αυτό που γράφτηκε, σε 3 "καυγάδες" έχω εμπλακεί, 1 πρόσφατο που στην ουσία είχα πεθάνει στο γέλιο κ 2 παλιούς, που κ οι 2 ήταν για να υπερασπιστώ κάποια μέλη που αδίκως κατά την άποψή μου, δεχόντουσαν επιθέσεις. Την 1 φορά όντως κακώς ενεπλάκησα, ήταν υπόθεση 3ου, την άλλη κράζανε 1 κοπέλα που ζήταγε βοήθεια για εύρεση εργασίας, κ αυτό το τελευταίο δεν το μετανοιώνω. Κ αν θυμάμαι όλως τυχαίως, επειδή εγώ τουλ. έχω τα @αρχ..... να σου απευθύνομαι κατά πρόσωπο αντί να πετάω μπηχτές που φωτογραφίζουν κόσμο, ακόμα κ εκεί σε εκείνη την περίπτωση, χωρίς να έχεις συμμετάσχει καθόλου στη συζήτηση, δεν έχασες την ευκαιρία να εμπλακείς για να προκύψει καυγάς (ως τότε δεν είχε ειπωθεί κ κάτι το ιδιαίτερο....).
Κ για να έχουμε το καλό ερώτημα, επειδή όπως σου είπα εγώ δεν έχω την τακτική να χρησιμοποιώ δήθεν τάχα μου σφυρίζοντας αδιάφορα 3ο πρόσωπο εάν θέλω να πω κάτι, πώς εξηγείς εσύ το "οξύμωρο" 1 μέλος το οποίο υποτίθεται μπαίνει στο forum 1 το μήνα να ξέρει τα πάντα για τους πάντες απ'εξω ανατωτά κ απ' την ανάποδη? Όλο τον υπόλοιπο καιρό τί κάνει δηλ. τόση μελέτη πέφτει πιά........?

----------


## marian_m

> Κ για να έχουμε το καλό ερώτημα, επειδή όπως σου είπα εγώ δεν έχω την τακτική να χρησιμοποιώ δήθεν τάχα μου σφυρίζοντας αδιάφορα 3ο πρόσωπο εάν θέλω να πω κάτι, πώς εξηγείς εσύ το "οξύμωρο" 1 μέλος το οποίο υποτίθεται μπαίνει στο forum 1 το μήνα να ξέρει τα πάντα για τους πάντες απ'εξω ανατωτά κ απ' την ανάποδη? Όλο τον υπόλοιπο καιρό τί κάνει δηλ. τόση μελέτη πέφτει πιά........?


Ποιος είναι αυτός που μπαίνει μια φορά το μήνα και ξέρει τους πάντες απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά από την ανάποδη;
Φαντάζομαι δε μιλάς για μένα, γιατί θαρρώ πως μπαίνω πιο συχνά.
Κι εξάλλου, αν κρίνω από τα νικ μας, το δικό μου είναι αρκετά παλιό ώστε να γνωρίζω και από τη καλή και από την ανάποδη πολλά μέλη που συχνάζουν εδώ, είτε με το ίδιο προφίλ, είτε με 125 νέα.
Και δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη μελέτη, φτάνει να δει κανείς τα τελευταία θέματα και μηνύματα για να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του!
Εξάλλου, ακόμη και στα χρόνια του σχολείου και των σπουδών, πότε δεν ήμουν της πολλής μελέτης. 
Είχα (και έχω) την ικανότητα να συγκεντρώνομαι πολύ εύκολα και να αντιλαμβάνομαι τα ουσιώδη, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να αφιερώνω ώρες στη μελέτη.
Μεγάλο προσόν!

Σου απαντώ με παράθεση, για να μην παραπονιέσαι.

----------


## marian_m

> ...... το ποιός γράφει "πολλά" μηνύματα στη Διαχείριση, ποιός στέλνει κατεβατά κ ωρύεται με συνεχείς αναφορές κ ποιός βρίζει, άστο να το ξέρει η Διαχείριση η ίδια. Εγώ απάντησα δημόσια στη Διαχείριση κ για τα όσα μυνήματα είχα στείλει κ για το ύφος στο οποίο ήταν γραμμένα, αλλά δε θυμάμαι να με διέψευσε κανείς. Κ σε ό,τι αφορά τους καυγάδες, επειδή βλέπω ότι έχεις κάνει copy- paste αυτό που γράφτηκε,


Δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω καμιά ενδελεχή έρευνα, ακριβώς αυτό που γράφτηκε στο ποστ σου είδα. 
Όσο για το ποιοι στέλνουν μηνύματα και επιστολές στη διαχείριση ζητώντας της τα ρέστα και να αποκαταστηθούν οι αδικίες, γνωρίζω μόνο όσα οι ίδιοι στα μηνύματά τους που βρίσκονται σε κοινή θέα. Προφανώς, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι, που δεν το διαλαλούν.
Έτσι, πρόχειρα να θυμηθώ nicks: mariposa7, macgyver, tomhet, vodka...

Έτσι, για να μην παραπονιέσαι και να μην εξάπταται και η θεματοθέτρια!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Ε αξιοποιησε λοιπον τα φοβερα σου προσοντα σε κατι που να σε ευχαριστει τοσο, ωστε αναλογα να μαλακωσει κ το υφος σου. Δεν υπαρχει καυγας σχεδον απ'οσους εχει τυχει να δω που να μην εισαι μεσα.

----------


## marian_m

> Ε αξιοποιησε λοιπον τα φοβερα σου προσοντα σε κατι που να σε ευχαριστει τοσο, ωστε αναλογα να μαλακωσει κ το υφος σου. Δεν υπαρχει καυγας σχεδον απ'οσους εχει τυχει να δω που να μην εισαι μεσα.


Είναι επειδή με ψάχνεις!
Αν έχουμε κάτι στο μυαλό μας, το βλέπουμε συνεχώς μπροστά μας!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Ευτυχώς για μένα δεν χρειάζεται να την παραστήσω, είμαι έξυπνη! 
> Εσύ πάντως, σίγουρα παριστάνεις την επιθετική κι αυτό σου θολώνει το μυαλό!
> Αν όχι, ίσως καταλάβαινες ότι το παραπάνω μήνυμα μπορεί και να μην αναφέρεται σε σένα.
> Έχω δε, την εντύπωση, πως οτιδήποτε αρνητικό και να ανέφερα, θα το έπαιρνες προσωπικά!
> Relax, φαίνεται πως είσαι στην τσίτα!


Ανέφερες κάτι για το θέμα που άνοιξα ή μου φαίνεται; Γι'αυτό σου επιτέθηκα!

----------


## PAPA

> Είναι επειδή με ψάχνεις!
> Αν έχουμε κάτι στο μυαλό μας, το βλέπουμε συνεχώς μπροστά μας!


Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά επειδή είμαι καινούργια εδώ αναρωτιέμαι τι έχετε να μοιράσετε? Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω κι τις δυο, πανέξυπνες, χειρίζεστε άψογα το λόγο κλπ κλπ. Εδώ φαντάζομαι είναι ένα φόρουμ για να μοιραζόμαστε τα εσώψυχα μας, τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουμε και όχι να πετάμε μπηχτές. Τέλος πάντων συγνώμη και πάλι αν μπήκα στη μέση.

----------


## marian_m

> Ανέφερες κάτι για το θέμα που άνοιξα ή μου φαίνεται; Γι'αυτό σου επιτέθηκα!


Καλά κάνεις!
Αυτή είναι η δουλειά σου!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Είναι επειδή με ψάχνεις!
> Αν έχουμε κάτι στο μυαλό μας, το βλέπουμε συνεχώς μπροστά μας!


Α καλαααααααα το βρηκες! Ναι, θελω κ αυτογραφο κιολας! Σοβαρα τωρα κ περα απο την πλακα, εχεις πολυ μεγαλη ιδεα για τον εαυτο σου εαν πιστευεις οτι θα α
"ακολουθουσα" εγω η οποισδηποτε αλλος καποια που μονη της εγνοια ειναι σε ποιον "θα την πει" κ το ποσα 2-3-4-..... προφιλα κρυβονται μεσα στο forum..... Αν οντως διαθετεις τα προσοντα που διαφημιζεις, υπαρχουν 1002 αλλοι πολυ πιο ενδιαφεροντες κ πολυ πιο ευχαριστοι τομεις, στους οποιους μπορεις να τα αξιοποιησεις. Η χολη κ οι σποντες, οπως κ η υιοθετηση του ρολου του Κλουζω πολυπροφιλων μονο εξυπναδα δεν αποδεικνυουν!

----------


## marian_m

> Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά επειδή είμαι καινούργια εδώ αναρωτιέμαι τι έχετε να μοιράσετε? Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω κι τις δυο, πανέξυπνες, χειρίζεστε άψογα το λόγο κλπ κλπ. Εδώ φαντάζομαι είναι ένα φόρουμ για να μοιραζόμαστε τα εσώψυχα μας, τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουμε και όχι να πετάμε μπηχτές. Τέλος πάντων συγνώμη και πάλι αν μπήκα στη μέση.


Μπήκες στη μέση, αλλά σε συγχωρώ. Για τελευταία φορά!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
υ.γ. 
Εγώ είμαι και πανέμορφη!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Καλά κάνεις!
> Αυτή είναι η δουλειά σου!


Κοίτα δεν θα κάτσω να τσακωθώ μαζί σου, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, το σταματάω εδώ!

----------


## marian_m

> Α καλαααααααα το βρηκες! Ναι, θελω κ αυτογραφο κιολας! Σοβαρα τωρα κ περα απο την πλακα, εχεις πολυ μεγαλη ιδεα για τον εαυτο σου εαν πιστευεις οτι θα α
> "ακολουθουσα" εγω η οποισδηποτε αλλος καποια που μονη της εγνοια ειναι σε ποιον "θα την πει" κ το ποσα 2-3-4-..... προφιλα κρυβονται μεσα στο forum..... Αν οντως διαθετεις τα προσοντα που διαφημιζεις, υπαρχουν 1002 αλλοι πολυ πιο ενδιαφεροντες κ πολυ πιο ευχαριστοι τομεις, στους οποιους μπορεις να τα αξιοποιησεις. Η χολη κ οι σποντες, οπως κ η υιοθετηση του ρολου του Κλουζω πολυπροφιλων μονο εξυπναδα δεν αποδεικνυουν!


Τώρα με πλήγωσες ανεπανόρθωτα!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά επειδή είμαι καινούργια εδώ αναρωτιέμαι τι έχετε να μοιράσετε? Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω κι τις δυο, πανέξυπνες, χειρίζεστε άψογα το λόγο κλπ κλπ. Εδώ φαντάζομαι είναι ένα φόρουμ για να μοιραζόμαστε τα εσώψυχα μας, τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουμε και όχι να πετάμε μπηχτές. Τέλος πάντων συγνώμη και πάλι αν μπήκα στη μέση.


Εκτιμω πολυ την καλη σου διαθεση κ την αγνη φιλειρηνικη σου προθεση. Κ εγω οταν μπηκα, καινουρια κ καλοπροαιρετη, πιστευα οτι κ οι αλλοι ετσι ειναι. Γρηγορα ομως καταλαβα ποσο λαθος κανω. Το μονο σφαλμα που μπορεις αυτη τη στιγμη να μου χρεωσεις ειναι οτι καθομαι κ απανταω. Πραγματικα ομως η αγαθη προαιρεση της παρεμβασης σου σε τιμα ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## marian_m

> Κοίτα δεν θα κάτσω να τσακωθώ μαζί σου, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, το σταματάω εδώ!


Γιατί, με ποιον τσακώθηκα;
Πλάκα κάνω!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Γιατί, με ποιον τσακώθηκα;
> Πλάκα κάνω!


Μα είπες αυτή είναι η δουλειά μου, αυτό ήταν πλάκα;

----------


## PAPA

> Μπήκες στη μέση, αλλά σε συγχωρώ. Για τελευταία φορά! 
> υ.γ. 
> Εγώ είμαι και πανέμορφη!


E τότε ένας λόγος παραπάνω!!!! χαχαχα!!!

----------


## PAPA

> Εκτιμω πολυ την καλη σου διαθεση κ την αγνη φιλειρηνικη σου προθεση. Κ εγω οταν μπηκα, καινουρια κ καλοπροαιρετη, πιστευα οτι κ οι αλλοι ετσι ειναι. Γρηγορα ομως καταλαβα ποσο λαθος κανω. Το μονο σφαλμα που μπορεις αυτη τη στιγμη να μου χρεωσεις ειναι οτι καθομαι κ απανταω. Πραγματικα ομως η αγαθη προαιρεση της παρεμβασης σου σε τιμα ιδιαιτερα.


Να' σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Τώρα με πλήγωσες ανεπανόρθωτα!


Βάλε hansaplast  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## marian_m

> Μα είπες αυτή είναι η δουλειά μου, αυτό ήταν πλάκα;


Ναι, πλάκα ήταν!
Αλλά αν χρειάζονται τόσες εξηγήσεις, η πλάκα χάνει την πλάκα της!
Αυτά! Κουράστηκα...

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Ναι, πλάκα ήταν!
> Αλλά αν χρειάζονται τόσες εξηγήσεις, η πλάκα χάνει την πλάκα της!
> Αυτά! Κουράστηκα...


Οκ. Κανένα πρόβλημα λοιπόν.

----------


## Macgyver

> Όσο για το ποιοι στέλνουν μηνύματα και επιστολές στη διαχείριση ζητώντας της τα ρέστα και να αποκαταστηθούν οι αδικίες, γνωρίζω μόνο όσα οι ίδιοι στα μηνύματά τους που βρίσκονται σε κοινή θέα. Προφανώς, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι, που δεν το διαλαλούν.
> Έτσι, πρόχειρα να θυμηθώ nicks: mariposa7, macgyver, tomhet, vodka...
> !



Τι εγινες βρε Μαριαμ ? χαθηκες . Μαλλον πολυ δουλεια στο γραφειο , ε ? μουλειψε το χιουμορακι σου . 
Μπορω να σε διαβεβαιωσω οτι ο tomhet , ειναι αυτοτελες προσωπο . Εγω ανεσυρα θεματα του , γιατι μου αρεσε ο τροπος γραφης του , ηταν μοναδικος . 
Η μαριποζα ειναι διαφορετικο προσωπο , το γνωριζω πολυ καλα . Μην τα μπερδευουμε . Δεν ψευδομαι γενικως , δεν ειναι του χαρακτηρα μου . 
Οσο για τις καταφυγες μου στην διαχειρηση , ειναι ελαχιστες , τα λεω δημοσιως , πιο πολυ η διαχειρηση εχει ασχοληθει μαζι μου , λογω του βεβαρυμενου παρελθοντως . Αλλα τωρα , με την βελτιωση της κτθλψης μου , εχω παψει να ειμαι ευεξαπτος . 
Χαιρετισμους σε εσενα και την γατουλα σου ( η γατος ) . Αγγελος .

----------


## Macgyver

> . σε 3 "καυγάδες" έχω εμπλακεί,, που κ οι 2 ήταν για να υπερασπιστώ κάποια μέλη που αδίκως κατά την άποψή μου, δεχόντουσαν επιθέσεις. Την 1 φορά όντως κακώς ενεπλάκησα, ήταν υπόθεση 3ου, .......?




Mαριποσα , δεν πιστευω να εννοεις εμενα , ε ?

----------

